# Warum Spielen Frauen jetzt verstärkt Computer?



## Matte (2. Dezember 2008)

Vor einigen Jahren waren Frauen im Spielleben echt eine Ausnahme. Die männlichen Mitbuhler in egal welcher Lebenslage waren langweilig, dumm, hässlich und unintresant. In meiner jugendzeit wurde man(n) seltsam angeschaut wenn man sagte mein Hobby ist Computer und jetzt sehe ich das 30% und mehr der weiblichen Bevölkerung zocken und ihre Sache garnicht mal schlecht machen.

Jetzt zu meiner wirklichen Frage! Warum Spielen immer mehr Frauen Computer? Und ist man jetzt in Schulkreisen besser angesehen wie bei mir vor ca. 10 Jahren wenn man Pc spielt?


----------



## b1ubb (2. Dezember 2008)

Matte schrieb:


> Jetzt zu meiner wirklichen Frage! Warum Spielen immer mehr Frauen Computer? Und ist man jetzt in Schulkreisen besser angesehen wie bei mir vor ca. 10 Jahren wenn man Pc spielt?



Mein Freundeskreis ist doch recht groß und bei uns sind sehr viele Frauen dabei.
Aber bei uns spielt NIEMAND PC oder sonst was.

Also ich kann dir da eindeutig NICHT zustimmen.


----------



## Rolandos (2. Dezember 2008)

Matte schrieb:


> Vor einigen Jahren waren Frauen im Spielleben echt eine Ausnahme. Die männlichen Mitbuhler in egal welcher Lebenslage waren langweilig, dumm, hässlich und unintresant. In meiner jugendzeit wurde man(n) seltsam angeschaut wenn man sagte mein Hobby ist Computer und jetzt sehe ich das 30% und mehr der weiblichen Bevölkerung zocken und ihre Sache garnicht mal schlecht machen.
> 
> Jetzt zu meiner wirklichen Frage! Warum Spielen immer mehr Frauen Computer? Und ist man jetzt in Schulkreisen besser angesehen wie bei mir vor ca. 10 Jahren wenn man Pc spielt?



Ganz einfach, damit Frauen auch mal Männer kennenlernen. Da die Männer meistens vor dem PC sitzen kommen sie seltener aus der Butze. Oder Mann sitzt vor dem PC Freundin oder Frau vor dem Fernsehen. Kommunikation gleich Null. Wenn dann beide spielen, an besten noch Online, kommt man mit dem Partner wieder mal ins Gespräch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yayoi (2. Dezember 2008)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, damit Frauen auch mal Männer kennenlernen. Da die Männer meistens vor dem PC sitzen kommen sie seltener aus der Butze. Oder Mann sitzt vor dem PC Freundin oder Frau vor dem Fernsehen. Kommunikation gleich Null. Wenn dann beide spielen, an besten noch Online, kommt man mit dem Partner wieder mal ins Gespräch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich habe damit bereits in der Kindheit angefangen. Damals noch beim C64^^. Warum sollte das auch Männern vorbehalten bleibeen, allerdings legen die meist deutlich mehr Ehrgeiz hinein, während es mir mehr um den Spaß geht.


----------



## grimmjow (2. Dezember 2008)

Die Frage ist leicht beantwortet: Frauen wollen eben auch mal Spaß haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Habe meine Freundin auch zu WoW gebracht und damals hielt sie von Videospielen nichts, jetzt ist das ganz anders. Man spielt zusammen auf der Xbox Coop spiele, n paar Runden CS:S u.s.w

Nur find ich es blöd, wenn manche Frauen vom Tittenbonus profitieren.. in meiner Gilde hatten wir ein paar Frauen, was mich total gestört hat. Nicht weil sie zu viel geredet haben, nein - weil jeder Typ aufeinmal total nett war und zu einem selber n totaler Arsch ist. oO

Ich hasse solche Menschen abgrundtief.. auf meinem alten Realm, hatten wir einige Frauen in der Gilde, mit denen ich auch im RL befreundet bin, nachdem ich aber getranst hatte, haben sie mit der Zeit mit WoW aufgehört.



Rolandos schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, damit Frauen auch mal Männer kennenlernen. Da die Männer meistens vor dem PC sitzen kommen sie seltener aus der Butze. Oder Mann sitzt vor dem PC Freundin oder Frau vor dem Fernsehen. Kommunikation gleich Null. Wenn dann beide spielen, an besten noch Online, kommt man mit dem Partner wieder mal ins Gespräch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kann ich dir eigentlich zustimmen, aber nicht bei allem.
Das nimmt aber auch oft die Kommunikation.. Mich stört es ehrlich gesagt, wenn ich mit meiner Freundin zu oft über WoW rede, weil Videospiele mein Hobby waren, was ich früher allein praktiziert habe und wenn sich da jemand zu sehr einmischt, nervt das ein wenig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nunja - es wird immer mehr zockende Frauen geben, ob man es will oder nicht.

War mal in ner Gilde, wo 3 Frauen im alter von 30-45 waren. Haben mit ihren Männern gespielt, war amüsant. ^^


----------



## Damiane (2. Dezember 2008)

Hm. Emanzipation? größeres technisches Interesse bei Frauen als noch vor ein paar Jahren? Abgesehen davon:  hast Angst? :-P *grins*


----------



## Vibria (2. Dezember 2008)

Hmm... ich würde sagen, ich spiele einfach aus Spaß!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab schon immer ganz gern gespielt. Früher schonmal mit meinen Cousins, so Battlecat und Captain Keen...
Dann mal ne zeitlang gar nicht und dann hat das wieder angefangen, durch meinen Ex-Freund oder den ein oder anderen Kumpel.

Ich gebe im Spiel immer mein Bestes (auch wenn das nicht immer so gelingt) und glaub nicht, dass ich jemals von irgendeinem "Titten-Bonus" profitiert hab.^^


----------



## InkaDeath (2. Dezember 2008)

Matte schrieb:


> Die männlichen Mitbuhler in egal welcher Lebenslage waren langweilig, dumm, hässlich und unintresant. In meiner jugendzeit wurde man(n) seltsam angeschaut wenn man sagte mein Hobby ist Computer





Ich muss sagen das deine Aussage mehr Klischee ist als Wahrheit ^^. Ich denke das immer mehr Frauen Pc und Videospiele spielen weil, manche Spiele "Frauenfreundlicher" gemacht wurden oder ganz und gar für die weibliche Spielerfraktion entwickelt wurde (Loco Roco usw.). Aber so einfach zu beantworten ist die Frage nicht deswegen stell ich dir mal eine Gegenfrage: Stört es Dich denn das mehr Frauen zocken?


----------



## Damiane (2. Dezember 2008)

Sehr gut Inka, den verdacht hatte ich nämlich auch schon...Hört sich ein bisschen so an, als würde er sich gestört fühlen durch uns Mädels....*g*


----------



## Gerbalin (2. Dezember 2008)

Die Gesellschaft hat sich im Laufe der Zeit ein wenig verändert. Der PC ist mittlerweile, genau wie das Internet, einfach weiter verbreitet, in der Unterhaltungsindustrie liegt heute auch der Schwerpunkt auf Computer/Konsolenspielen. Aber es spielen nicht nur mehr Frauen wie früher es Spielen ganz einfach mehr Leute und auch andere Leute, Fakt ist die Leute haben immer weniger Geld da unser toller Staat seine Arbeit ja so gut macht und die Daumenschrauben immer enger gezogen werden. Rationalisieren wo man kann und die Zitronennation weiter pressen, aber gut das ist ein anderes Thema. Aber es ist einfach so das Pc spielen usw einfach eine gute Freizeitbeschäftigung für die Masse geworden ist. Es ist billiger als 5 x die Woche in ne Cocktailbar zu gehen. Heute spielen die Leute aus jeder Schicht während früher eben zu 95% nur so richtige Freaks PC-Spieler waren, naja und dadurch das auch "normale Leute" spielen und das Spielerfeld sehr viel größer wurde sind natürlich auch mehr Frauen unter den Spielern. Ich kenn einige Mädels die neben Uni und Arbeit gerne mal paar Stunden WoW zocken und nicht grad wie die Metzgerin hinterm Tresen aussehen. Im Gegensatz zum früher (meist offline) Spielen, bei dem soziale Kontakte meist abnahmen, ist das heutige Spielen ein Anderes. Man lernt Leute kennen manchmal auch lieben, das ist eben das Zeichen der Zeit, das Medium Internet ist voll in unser Leben implementiert und auch anerkannt.


----------



## Tade (2. Dezember 2008)

Matte schrieb:


> jetzt sehe ich das 30% und mehr der weiblichen Bevölkerung zocken und ihre Sache garnicht mal schlecht machen.



Da muss die Feministin in mir dir mal für dein unglaubliches Lob ein *sarkastisches Klatschen* schenken! Zu gütig, dass uns Frauen auch was zugetraut wird!

Aber zu deiner eigentliches Frage, warum und ob mehr Frauen zocken weiß ich nicht. Ich kann von mir nur sagen, dass ich als Zockerin geboren wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch wenn es damals im zarten Alter von 7 mit Bubble Bobble auf dem Amiga angefangen hat. Videoospiele begleiten mich und meinen Freundeskreis unser ganzes Leben. Kann mich noch daran erinnern, dass wir mit 16 Jahren wochenlang mit 5 Mädels Tekken 3 auf der Playstation gedaddelt haben, und dabei die 2 anwesenden Jungs gnadenlos abgezogen haben. 
Das ging dann auch auf dem PC weiter, mit Unreal etc.

Also ich wurde deswegen nie schief angeguckt und hatte immer große Symphatie für männliche PC-Nerds. Klar, wenn in deinem Freundeskreis niemand zockt wird man gern als *Freak* abgestempelt! In meiner jetzigen Klasse der Ausbilung bin ich auch die einzge die zockt. Deswegen darf ich mir auch manchmal blöde Kommis anhören, aber das ist alles nicht böse gemeint! 

Zum Tittenbonus muss ich noch erwähnen, dass der auf jedenfall existiert und ich nicht abstreiten kann, dass ich in WoW davon schon profitiert habe. Auch wenns manchmal nervt. Ich denke der kommt aber gerade von solchen Leuten die staunen wenn Frauen PC spielen und ihnen nichts zutrauen.
Also ich bin für geimeinsames spaßiges Zocken bei dem das Geschlecht keine Rolle spielt!

Frohes Daddeln an alle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lycidia (2. Dezember 2008)

Huhu,

ich hab erst mit Ende 20 angefangen auf der Konsole zu zoggen. Vorher meinte ich noch: was für ne langweilige Beschäftigung. Aber dann wurde ich angefixt ^^

Bei mir waren es aber am Anfang die "Ballerspiele", die mich fasziniert haben: Counter Strike, Unreal Tournamet, Quake 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich habs noch miterlebt, dass die Männer einen ehrfürchtig angesehen haben, wenn man als Frau mit nem PC auf ner Lan erschien und nicht nur als Anhang von einem Gamer.

Als ich dann nen Testaccount von WoW bekam, war ich auch dort angefixt ^^ Und ach ja - ich interessier mich nicht nur fürs Gamen sondern auch fürs technische Drumherum. 

Leider merke ich auch immer noch im Beruf, dass Frauen an PCs nicht wirklich ernst genommen werden. Ich finde es immer wieder lustig - dafür kümmer ich mich in unserer Firma um unsere technische Anlage und hab mir den meisten Kram selber beigebracht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerbalin (2. Dezember 2008)

@TE

Und Frauen egal welchen Alters spielen eigentlich auch schon immer gerne genau wie Männer auch. Meine Tante spielt z.B. mit 50+ immer so Kartenspiele usw. Vielleicht bist Du erstaunt das Du in WoW Frauen triffst und früher keine getroffen hast. Vielleicht liegt das aber auch einfach an dem Spiel das Du früher gespielt hast. Vielen Frauen macht es zum Beispiel wenig Spaß 8 Stunden lang über eine kurze Map zu laufen und anderen Leuten stupide in den Kopf zu schießen.


----------



## Lycidia (2. Dezember 2008)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> @TE
> 
> Und Frauen egal welchen Alters spielen eigentlich auch schon immer gerne genau wie Männer auch. Meine Tante spielt z.B. mit 50+ immer so Kartenspiele usw. Vielleicht bist Du erstaunt das Du in WoW Frauen triffst und früher keine getroffen hast. Vielleicht liegt das aber auch einfach an dem Spiel das Du früher gespielt hast. Vielen Frauen macht es zum Beispiel wenig Spaß 8 Stunden lang über eine kurze Map zu laufen und anderen Leuten stupide in den Kopf zu schießen.




Mir macht es Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *sabber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## biene maya (2. Dezember 2008)

Bubble Bobble war das beste Spiel überhaupt,
wobei ich denke, dass es ürsprünglich ein c64 game war


----------



## Tade (2. Dezember 2008)

biene schrieb:


> Bubble Bobble war das beste Spiel überhaupt,
> wobei ich denke, dass es ürsprünglich ein c64 game war



Ursprünglich schon, aber ich hab halt mit dem Amiga angefangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (2. Dezember 2008)

biene schrieb:


> Bubble Bobble war das beste Spiel überhaupt,
> wobei ich denke, dass es ürsprünglich ein c64 game war



ich habs erst am Gameboy gezockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NanaIchigo (2. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab auch schon mit dem SNES angefangen zu spielen. Bin dann irgendwann als meine Mutter sich einen PC gekauft hatte von den Konsolen auf den PC umgestiegen. WoW spiele ich zwar erst seit einem Jahr aber ich hab davor viele andere MMORPGS gespielt über die ich auch meinen heutigen Freund kennengelernt habe. Das Frauen im spiel bevorzugt werden kann ich nicht bestätigen. In unserer Gilde bin ich so ziemlich die einzigste Frau die Aktiv spielt aber bevorzugt werde ich nicht.


----------



## Webi (2. Dezember 2008)

Ich denke mal ein Grund wird auch mit sein, daß der PC bzw. das Betriebssystem immer einfacher wird.
Den Einschaltknopf finden die meisten noch und doppelklick aufs Wow-Symbol geht auch.
Man muss längst nicht mehr in der System.ini oder autoexec.bat fummeln um ein System anständig zum laufen zu bringen.


----------



## Gerbalin (2. Dezember 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Mein Freundeskreis ist doch recht groß und bei uns sind sehr viele Frauen dabei.
> Aber bei uns spielt NIEMAND PC oder sonst was.
> 
> Also ich kann dir da eindeutig NICHT zustimmen.



Mh keine Ahnung wo Du wohnst oder wie groß Dein Freundeskreis ist aber ich bezweifel eigentlich das es Jemanden gibt wo Keiner im Freundeskreis PC, WII, X.Box oder P1-3 spielt. Das kann ich mir gar net vorstellen. Habt ihr dann eigentlich schon das Handy für Euch entdeckt?


----------



## Tade (2. Dezember 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ich habs erst am Gameboy gezockt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hehe, den hab ich dann zu Weihnachten bekommen und eine Woche damit gespielt. 
Danach hat meine Mutter mir den gnadenlos weggenommen weil sie selber damit daddeln wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hatte keine Chance mehr den zurück zu bekommen, die war total süchtig nach dem Ding  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (2. Dezember 2008)

Tade schrieb:


> Hehe, den hab ich dann zu Weihnachten bekommen und eine Woche damit gespielt.
> Danach hat meine Mutter mir den gnadenlos weggenommen weil sie selber damit daddeln wollte
> 
> 
> ...



haha ja das kenn ich.
Aber man muss echt sagen, gameboy war eines der geilsten "konsolen" die es je gegeben hat.


----------



## MoneyGhost (2. Dezember 2008)

Ich kenne keine einzige Frau, die Computer spielt....
und wenn ich manchmal Bilder von Mädels sehe, die regelmäßig zocken, bin ich auch saufroh, dass ich keine kenne...


----------



## b1ubb (2. Dezember 2008)

MoneyGhost schrieb:


> Ich kenne keine einzige Frau, die Computer spielt....
> und wenn ich manchmal Bilder von Mädels sehe, die regelmäßig zocken, bin ich auch saufroh, dass ich keine kenne...



so schlecht sehen die auch nicht aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (2. Dezember 2008)

Matte schrieb:


> Jetzt zu meiner wirklichen Frage! Warum Spielen immer mehr Frauen Computer? Und ist man jetzt in Schulkreisen besser angesehen wie bei mir vor ca. 10 Jahren wenn man Pc spielt?



Äh, hm... also, ich habe "immer schon" mit dem Computer gespielt, aber bei mir ist das Beruflich: wenn einem sowas zur Verfügung steht, liegt es nahe, es nicht nur für die Arbeit zu benutzen und demgemäß war mein erstes Computerspiel ein "Pong" Clone auf einem Apple IIe...

Aber mal was anderes: Ist Dir noch nie aufgefallen, das Frauen sich immer für die Dinge interessieren, für die sich der Mann interessiert, für den sie sich interessieren? Nein? Keine Angst, das wird schon - ist einer unserer ältesten Tricks  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoneyGhost (2. Dezember 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> so schlecht sehen die auch nicht aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das is für werbetechnische Zwecke, so wie der Coca Cola Light Mann...hast du schonmal einen von den Typen gesehen, die Coca Cola ausliefern? Die sehen auch nicht aus, wie der Macho aus der Werbung, auf den alle Mädels so abfahren
Leider (!) ist das bei deinem Bild und der Realität genauso. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (2. Dezember 2008)

MoneyGhost schrieb:


> das is für werbetechnische Zwecke, so wie der Coca Cola Light Mann...hast du schonmal einen von den Typen gesehen, die Coca Cola ausliefern? Die sehen auch nicht aus, wie der Macho aus der Werbung, auf den alle Mädels so abfahren
> Leider (!) ist das bei deinem Bild und der Realität genauso.



hmmm sollte ich jetzt Coca Cola ausliefern fahren ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoneyGhost (2. Dezember 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> hmmm sollte ich jetzt Coca Cola ausliefern fahren ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phexus (2. Dezember 2008)

ich frag mich echt, warum man solche Threads im wow Forum aufmachen muss. 
Bildzeitungs Thread Nr. 1xxx diese Woche. 

Niveau?

Toll auch, dass diese Threads die meisten Leser beschäftigen. 
Mit solchem Unsinn kann man seinen Postcounter oben halten. Ohne irgendwas auszusagen. Ne, B1ubb?

"Schulkreise" ahaa, daher also.


----------



## b1ubb (2. Dezember 2008)

phexus schrieb:


> Toll auch, dass diese Threads die meisten Leser beschäftigen.
> Mit solchem Unsinn kann man seinen Postcounter oben halten. Ohne irgendwas auszusagen. Ne, B1ubb?



Keine ahnung was für ein problem du hast, 
aber ich bleib wenigstens ONTOPIC.

du - NICHT - setzen 6 !


----------



## Natsumee (2. Dezember 2008)

mhm das ist doch eh nur so ein thread ala lf frau nur halt mit einem anderen titel bei dem frauen schreiben^^


naja frauen können genauso gut spielen wie männer ist doch egal eigentlich irgendwann spielen auch noch affen und so ...


----------



## phexus (2. Dezember 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Keine ahnung was für ein problem du hast,
> aber ich bleib wenigstens ONTOPIC.
> 
> du - NICHT - setzen 6 !


Ontopic? Bei sonem Dünnschiss? Eine Stunde Nachsitzen in deinem Klassenforum!

Was für ein Problem.. hmm.. ah ja, mein Problem: ich möchte hier nix über Gott und die Welt lesen, was aufgrund merkwürdiger Interessen der Poster auch noch oben gehalten wird sondern Informationen über WoW, vielleicht ne Frage beantworten oder eine stellen. Nur verdampfen solche Anfragen immer weil sie nach 1 Stunde durch "Können Frauen pupsen?" etc Threads verdrängt werden. Dafür gibts mindestens "Gott und die Welt". Hier is wow allgemein.


----------



## Gerbalin (2. Dezember 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm das ist doch eh nur so ein thread ala lf frau nur halt mit einem anderen titel bei dem frauen schreiben^^
> 
> 
> naja frauen können genauso gut spielen wie männer ist doch egal eigentlich irgendwann spielen auch noch affen und so ...



Naja Frauen würde ich nicht mit Affen vergleichen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Denn manche haben bestimmt mehr Skill wie Du.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (2. Dezember 2008)

Wie oft gibts das Thema jetzt noch?
Ich kann schon nicht mehr mitzählen..

*gähnend herumschlurf*

Natsu du Pavian 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain Planet (2. Dezember 2008)

In WoW haben alle Frauen eh Dauer-Titten-Bonus.


----------



## Natsumee (2. Dezember 2008)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> Naja Frauen würde ich nicht mit Affen vergleichen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja das bestreite ich doch gar net und ich wollte nicht Frauen mit Affen vergleichen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Xelyna schrieb:


> Wie oft gibts das Thema jetzt noch?
> Ich kann schon nicht mehr mitzählen..
> 
> *gähnend herumschlurf*
> ...



hmpf sind das nicht die Affen mit dem roten Hintern?^^


----------



## Gerbalin (2. Dezember 2008)

Captain schrieb:


> In WoW haben alle Frauen eh Dauer-Titten-Bonus.



Schade das Du keine hast oder?


----------



## Xelyna (2. Dezember 2008)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> Schade das Du keine hast oder?


Das hab ich mir auch grad gedacht..
Vielleicht sollte ich den Boni mal vermieten, mach bestimmt ein Vermögen.


----------



## Captain Planet (2. Dezember 2008)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> Schade das Du keine hast oder?



Jup. Dann wär das Leben um einiges leichter.


----------



## Xelyna (2. Dezember 2008)

Captain schrieb:


> Jup. Dann wär das Leben um einiges leichter.


Hach bist du niedlich.. und so ahnungslos.


----------



## Gerbalin (2. Dezember 2008)

Captain schrieb:


> Jup. Dann wär das Leben um einiges leichter.



ich glaub es gibt Ärzte die Dir da sicher helfen können


----------



## Natsumee (2. Dezember 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Das hab ich mir auch grad gedacht..
> Vielleicht sollte ich den Boni mal vermieten, mach bestimmt ein Vermögen.




bietesst nur das? gibts auch ein komplet packet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubautz (2. Dezember 2008)

Matte schrieb:


> Jetzt zu meiner wirklichen Frage! Warum Spielen immer mehr Frauen Computer?




Weil sie es können.


----------



## Xelyna (2. Dezember 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> bietesst nur das? gibts auch ein komplet packet?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hm..nur das Supersparpack, mit TS Stimme und weiblichen Geschreibsel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (2. Dezember 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Hm..nur das Supersparpack, mit TS Stimme und weiblichen Geschreibsel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol

müsstest so was erfinden *gg*


----------



## Yumina (2. Dezember 2008)

hmmm... ich verstehe nicht warum sich Leute über alles IMMER aufregen müssen, mir passt dies nicht mir passt das nicht, bla bla bla. Warum schreibt Ihr dann überhaupt hier eine Antwort dazu??? Werdet ihr Hassmenschen überhaupt mal glücklich in eurem Leben?
Lasst die Leute doch diskutieren über was sie wollen... wenns sie interessiert, warum dann nicht???

zum Thema:
Ich habe auch schon immer gespielt... mit nem Gameboy und Looney Tunes angefangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber Shooter habe ich nie gespielt...

An alle lieben Menschen einen schönen Gruß


----------



## Tante V (2. Dezember 2008)

hmm ich spiele seit ich nen gameboy in der hand halten kann videospiel usw.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mein Papa hat damals in meinem Geburtspass bei "Lieblingsspielzeug" Atari 6000, reingeschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der muss irgendwas geahnt haben. 

aber wieso die frage? hast du was dagegen?


----------



## Natsumee (2. Dezember 2008)

also mein erstes techspieldings war so ein teil wo man irgendwie so ein schiff nach links und rechts steuern konnte und falschirmspringer fangen musste  keine ahnung wie das heisst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gattay (2. Dezember 2008)

biene schrieb:


> Bubble Bobble war das beste Spiel überhaupt,
> wobei ich denke, dass es ürsprünglich ein c64 game war



Oh ja, das war echt super, überhaupt die C64 Spiele, finde ich. Sind zwar heute nur noch laufende Pixelhaufen, aber der Nostalgiewert ist unübertroffen.

Dass soviele Frauen PC spielen liegt allgemein an der Entwicklung. Wie wenig Frauen haben früher Fussball gespielt, heute ist Deutschland 3 maliger Weltmeister im Frauenfussball (korrigiert mich, wenn ich mich irre).


----------



## Thrainan (2. Dezember 2008)

Aber mal ernsthaft, warum auch nicht. Die ganze Männer/frauendisskusion ist mehr oder minder überflüssig. Ich weis das Frauen immernoch schlechter bezahlt werden ect., aber grundsätzlich leben wir doch in einem Land das prinzipiel völlig gleichberechtigt ist. Frauen sind chefs genauso wie Männer, Studieren wie Männer, machen die selben Sportarten wie Männer (auch Fußball) und spielen auch Computer wie Männer.

Trotzdem sind Männer und Frauen verschieden. Das war so, das ist so und wird bis zu einem gewissen grad wohl auch immer so bleiben. Sei es durch Erziehung oder genetisch.


----------



## blacktor (2. Dezember 2008)

bei uns in der gilde gibt es auch weibliche wesen, die werden aber genauso behandelt wie jeder andere.
ich denke das mehr frauen pc spielen wie früher, liegt einfach darin, das es mittlerweile was normales ist computer zu spielen. Früher hat man halt drausen nen schneeman gebaut oder sonst was, heute sitzt man am pc und unterhaltet sich im TS welche vz wo bekommt und welche mats man dafür braucht.


angefangen hab ich mit irgend einfachen spielen wie autorennen oder sowas am PC, und das erste spiel wo ich länger saß war wohl SimCity 2000 (simcity ftw xD), das war zu der zeit wo es noch die 486'er gab.. also rechnet einer mal wie lange das her ist (ein "kleines stückchen" ist es aber)...

na kA das war so vor ca 12 jahren (wenn ich mich ned irre).. in der zeit dazwischen hab ich ne menge gezoggt, kA was das alles war.. bis ich irgendwann mit WoW angefangen hab..


----------



## Xelyna (2. Dezember 2008)

Yumina schrieb:


> Zum Thema:
> Ich habe auch schon immer gespielt... mit nem Gameboy und Looney Tunes angefangen
> 
> 
> ...


< Fand CS schon immer toll und hab mit PC spielen angefangen als ich vier war.
Zwar nur sowas wie Tele Tennis, aber hey.


----------



## Captain Planet (2. Dezember 2008)

Ich versuchs nocham ein bisschen Feuer in die Diskussion zu bringen:

Frauen an den Herd!


----------



## Lestar (2. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

bin auch Frau, 22 Jahre alt, zocke einen Hexer auf 80 mittlerweile und einen Schurken der noch auf die 70 rumgammelt hab auch alles vor Addon gesehen inkl. Sunwell und nun haben wir 10er clear.

Und ich denke nicht das ich eine Trauerweide bin, ein Mann und eine kleine Tochter überzeugen vom Gegenteil^^

denke eher dass es daran liegt das grundsätzlich die Männer uns das Spiel nahelegen mit gemeinsam zocken und dann können wir garnicht mehr aufhören^^

LG


----------



## Xelyna (2. Dezember 2008)

Lestar schrieb:


> denke eher dass es daran liegt das grundsätzlich die Männer uns das Spiel nahelegen mit gemeinsam zocken und dann können wir garnicht mehr aufhören^^


Ich spiel derzeit auch viel mit meinem Freund zusammen und es macht verdammt viel Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lestar (2. Dezember 2008)

find ich auch und wenn du mal sauer bist machst einfach duell wer das nächste Abendessen macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hordecore (2. Dezember 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Mein Freundeskreis ist doch recht groß und bei uns sind sehr viele Frauen dabei.
> Aber bei uns spielt NIEMAND PC oder sonst was.
> 
> Also ich kann dir da eindeutig NICHT zustimmen.



/sign

EDIT: Captain Planet ftw!


----------



## Lillyan (2. Dezember 2008)

Ich spiele auch schon seit dem Gameboy, hatte einige Konsolen, meinen ersten PC aber erst seit ich 18 bin (da meine Eltern der Meinung waren, dass es zu teuer dafür wäre, da er mich eh schnell langweilen und in der Ecke stehen würde...). Ich habe so ziemlich alles mal gespielt: Rennspiele, Simulationen, Adventure, Rollenspiele, nur Shooter konnte ich nicht wirklich spielen (Motion sickness, falls das wem was sagt). Mittlerweile spiele ich WoW und jetzt kommt der Hammer: Ich habe meinen Freund zum WoW-spielen gebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun zum warum: Warum spielt ihr Männer denn? Rüschtüsch, weil es Spaß macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Man wächst mittlerweile einfach anders auf, Technik und PCs werden immer mehr ein Teil des Alltags. Man benutzt es auf der Arbeit, es erleichtert einem viel im normalem Leben, es ist eine gute Informationsquelle und das nimmt einigen Menschen die Scheu den PC auch als Entertainer zu benutzen. Das kann an Frauen doch nicht spurlos vorüberziehen.


----------



## Morphes (2. Dezember 2008)

Ist es denn wirklich so, dass nun *mehr* Frauen Spielen? Mir ist das jetzt nicht wirklich aufgefallen.
Ich kenne schon so einige Mädchen die Spielen, wenn ich mir allerdings deren Freundeskreis ansehe sind
darunter meistends kaum gleichgesonnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Im 



Tade schrieb:


> Ich kann von mir nur sagen, dass ich als Zockerin geboren wurde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sehr Gute Antwort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



b1ubb schrieb:


> haha ja das kenn ich.
> Aber man muss echt sagen, gameboy war eines der geilsten "konsolen" die es je gegeben hat.


ist es noch immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plattenträger (2. Dezember 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> also mein erstes techspieldings war so ein teil wo man irgendwie so ein schiff nach links und rechts steuern konnte und falschirmspringer fangen musste  keine ahnung wie das heisst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also ich denke Du meinst ein tric O tronic, Mensch das ist lange her. 30+ ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (2. Dezember 2008)

Plattenträger schrieb:


> Also ich denke Du meinst ein tric O tronic, Mensch das ist lange her. 30+ ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Natsu und 30+? hihihihi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balain (2. Dezember 2008)

naja warum denn nicht, zeiten ändern sich eben.

ich denke mal das die frauen jetzt auch stärker vertreten sind,selbstbewusster, sie sind nicht mehr einige wenige sondern relativ viele, dies hab ich auch schon in der ESL festgestellt bei CS 1.6.

das spricht sich auch einfach rum..^^


----------



## b1ubb (2. Dezember 2008)

also in der ESL gibt es nicht nur seit 1.6 eine Female Liga.
die gibt es schon länger.


----------



## Gwynny (2. Dezember 2008)

Yayoi schrieb:


> Ich habe damit bereits in der Kindheit angefangen. Damals noch beim C64^^. Warum sollte das auch Männern vorbehalten bleibeen, allerdings legen die meist deutlich mehr Ehrgeiz hinein, während es mir mehr um den Spaß geht.



Bei mir ist genauso. Der Spaß steht absolut im Vordergrund. Ich habe auch keine Probleme mal nicht zu spielen und meine Hausarbeit zu machen oder Brettspiele zu spielen. 

LG Gwynny


----------



## Sandra_wow (2. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab so gar mein man zum zocken gebracht! 

aber ich bin immer noch besser alls er in css. *lacher*


----------



## Solassard (2. Dezember 2008)

Habe mittlerweile auch ein paar kennen gelernt und mich RL getroffen...
...hab aber die Erfahrung gemacht dass ich um den Großteil der WoW Frauchen nichtmal würfeln wöllte, aber Ausnahmen bestätigen ja die Regel *duck
Aber, so lange es Spass macht, man miteinander auskommt sollen frauen machen was sie wollen


----------



## Lisutari (2. Dezember 2008)

Matte schrieb:


> Jetzt zu meiner wirklichen Frage! Warum Spielen immer mehr Frauen Computer?


Vielleicht liegt es an der Emantipation? Soll ich mich in die Ecke setzten und Stricken nur weil ich eine Frau bin?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Damiane (2. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass der TE genau das sagen will..*gg*

Achja- zum Thema Frauen und Bezug zum PC:  Ich bin von Beruf IT-Systemkauffrau...Noch Fragen?^^

Und bei uns zuhause liegt alles mögliche rum: Gameboy (noch original aus den 90ern, der muß inzwischen 14-15 Jahre alt sein, funzt aber noch...), PSP, PS2, Nintendo DS und bald auch eine Wii...*freu*


----------



## Exo1337 (2. Dezember 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt es an der Emantipation? Soll ich mich in die Ecke setzten und Stricken nur weil ich eine Frau bin?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gott sei Dank gibts es immer noch Frauen, die alles, wirklich alles was man sagt in den falschen Kontext stellen können und werden...


----------



## Hirsi325 (2. Dezember 2008)

In meiner Klasse (HTL) haben wir von 28 Schülern 13 Mädchen... 10 davon zocken WoW... Auf dem gleichen Server... in einem Raid... 

btw... ich weiss nicht wieso ich immer diese 3 Punkte mache... Sie gefallen mir anscheinend...


MFG...


----------



## LadyDrunkz (2. Dezember 2008)

pfff weil nicht nur Männern zocken gefällt. Ist doch lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (2. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass es in letzter Zeit "in" geworden ist, zu zocken. Vor allem alte Konsolen sind scheinbar trendy wie nie zuvor. Ich habe eine Zeit lang in einem Store für Konsolen und Zubehör gearbeitet und hatte den Eindruck, dass vor allem die Wii sehr viele Frauen anspricht. In meinem Bekanntenkreis zocken seit neustem auch viele Mädels, aber teilweise nur, um bei irgendwelchen Jungs Eindruck zu schinden. Eine gute Bekannte gibt sich überall als begeisterte Zockerin aus, weiß aber letztendlich nicht mal, was ein Controller ist. Sowas finde ich ehrlichgesagt etwas peinlich, aber jedem das seine. Ich für meinen Teil zocke seit Jahren, habe mit dem guten alten SNES angefangen und habe heute noch viel Freude daran, egal auf welcher Plattform. Trotzdem habe ich nicht den Eindruck, dass die Gemeinde der spielenden Frauen größer geworden ist, denn nach wie vor wird weiblichen Zockern immer noch mit Vorurteilen (unweiblich, Mauerblümchen) begegnet.


----------



## LadyDrunkz (2. Dezember 2008)

Huch ich muss wohl auch hinzufügen dass ich schon als kleines Mädel PC/Strategiespiele wie Age of Empires, Siedler dann Rollenspiele wie Morrwind gezockt habe. Und das jahrelang großen Gefallen an Nintedos (64) habe sonst falle ich noch in die so nett definierte "Kategorie" meines Vorposters...oder eher Nerd?? ^^


----------



## Himmelskrieger (2. Dezember 2008)

Mann.........und Frau!,

was wär das langweilig, wenn nur Männder zocken würden. Wenn das schöne Geschlecht nicht dabei wäre, würde es nur halb so viel Spaß machen!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tryko (2. Dezember 2008)

Wir leben im Zeitalter der Informationstechnologie und der baldigen geschlechtlichen Gleichberechnung (natürlich rede beim 2. nicht von der ganzen Welt, in sehr vielen Gebieten gibt es davon nicht einmal Anfänge, aber reden wir mal vom deutschsprachigen Raum), da ist es bloss natürlich, dass es immer mehr Menschen gibt, Tendenz weiterhin stark steigend, die unter den vielen Informationstechnologiezeitalteroptionen die Option Spielen wählen und durch die in manchen Ländern beinahe vollendete geschlechtliche Gleichberechtigung passen sich die Frauen sozusagen "an". 
Das so genannte "Gamen" ist unanstrengend und trotzdem sehr unterhaltsam und entspannend (mal von den Personen abgesehen, die ihr Spiel als "Arbeit" bezeichnen, wie ich es in WoW schon oft erlebt habe), dadurch ist es sehr Komfortabel und eine sehr erfolgreiche und weitverbreitete Freizeitbeschäftigung. 

Der prozentuale Anteil der (weiblichen) Spieler wird wohl weiterhin ansteigen (nach einigermassen neuen Studien spielen in Deutschland 38,8% der Männer und 22,3% der Frauen regelmässig Computer- oder Videospiele in ihrer Freizeit). 

Und warum sollte man den Frauen den Spass verbieten? ;-) Obwohl ich zugeben muss, dass ich es als unangenehm empfinde, dass weiblichen Spielern häufiger geholfen wird/Hilfe angeboten wird. Jedoch weiss ich aus eigenen Erfahrungen, dass weibliche Spieler durchschnittlich hilfsbereiter und netter sind. ^^


----------



## Squarg (3. Dezember 2008)

Mir ist auch schon aufgefallen, dass mehr Frauen zocken als noch vor 3-4 Jahren.
Finde ich auch echt gut. Frauen können in der Gilde/Clan ein unglaublicher Konflikt-Puffer
sein, gerade wenn 85-90% der Gilde/Clan männlich dominiert ist, da in einer puren "Männer-Gilde/Clan"
durchaus schnell Konflikte/Ärger zwischen einzelnen Spielern zu Stande kommen kann.

Problematisch wirds erst, wenn der Altersunterschied der Damen in der gleichen Gilde/Clan etwas weiter
auseinander liegt. Wir haben zum Beispiel eine Schurkin (17 Jahre) und eine Magierin (26 Jahre). Da kann
es im Teamspeak öfters kleine "Zickenkriege" geben, bei denen man als Mann etwas sprachlos da sitzt.

mfG. 
Squarg

Ps: Ich hab zu viel Zucker im Tee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (3. Dezember 2008)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Weil sie es können.


qft! 

Und gegen das Vorurteil, spielende frauen seien größtenteils eher weniger hübsch, möchte ich doch mal ganz stark Widerspruch einlegen. Auch wenn das jetzt ein bisschen arrogant ist, so hässlich find ich mich eigentlich nicht O_O
Genauso wie Deanne und eigentlich alle anderen Mädels, die sich hier bisher zu Wort meldeten, gewiss nicht von der sprichwörtlichen Bettkante gestoßen würden.

Zum Thema wurde eiegntlich schon alles gesagt, was ich jetzt auch zu sagen hätte, ich seh das nämlich ähnliche Deanne.

Zocken ist stellenweise einfach ein Trend und es kommt zu genau solchen Phänomenen, dass manche Mädels versuchen mit vorgetäuschtem Wissen Eindruck zu schinden. Naja, das fliegt eigentlich ganz schnell auf, reicht ja ne einfache Unterhaltung :x
Jedenfalls habe ich persönlich nicht generell den EIndruck, dass wirklich mehr Mädels zocken... ist eigentlich nur so dass diejenigen, die jung anfingen und quasi mit dem Zocken aufgewaxhsen sind jetzt auch langsam erwachsen werden oder es schon sind. Wir sind quasi mitten in einem Generationswechsel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was bei mir persönlich das allererste Videospiel war, weiß ich leider nicht mehr so ganz 100%ig. Ich meine es wäre ein Gameboy Classic mit Tetris gewesen, den mein Papa von bekannten ausgeliehen bekommen hatte während er mit einer bösen Mandelentzündung im Krankenhaus lag. An PC-Spiele kam ich durch meinen Onkel, der schon immer ein Jäger & Sammler in der Richtung war (so viele OVP Spiele auf einen Haufen hab ich bis heute sonst nirgendwo, außer im Geschäft natürlich Oo, gesehen).


----------

